# f***f***f***



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm still annoyed about my bastard alloy Â 
Although I was quite pleased when Sean Locke got concrete into room 101 tonight.
Someone pinched a hubcap off my polo last weekend too. Anyone else had multiple instances of wheel related bad luck recently?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Before i had mine refurbished i kerbed 2 within 3 days of each other felt a right dick, was fuming


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone else had multiple instances of wheel related bad luck recently?


Not really the same sort of thing, but I did drive over a nail within days of getting my new TT and got a puncture. What makes it interesting is that only four days before, I got exactly the same puncture, in exactly the same tyre on my last TT, just before trading it in. The nail was embedded in both tyres, so it definitely wasn't the same nail.

I think that sort of meets your criteria of "multiple instances of wheel related bad luck recently" do you think? :-/


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I think that sort of meets your criteria of "multiple instances of wheel related bad luck recently" do you think?


Yup


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I had a puncture 2 weeks after getting my TT, but then no other problems for a year - can I join your club as a 'single incident member'?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I had a puncture 2 weeks after getting my TT, but then no other problems for a year - can I join your club as a 'single incident member'?


Forgot to mention 2 punctures also but you can still join the club


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So are we not allowed to swear in the flame room any more?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

hang on ... fuck


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

??? - looks like we still can


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> ??? - looks like we still can Â


Scunthorpe!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Sdoodahhorpe!


exactly


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

you're only not allowed to swear in the thread title itself.

There was a big hoo hah a while ago, and the rules were changed.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Scunthorpe!


Ahhhh, my home town 8)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

unfortunatly the thread title shows up on the site index.
Swearing within posts is fine, on the subject line (because it's viewable outside flame room)... isn't.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And there was I thinking Phil had developed a stutter with his FFFFFF's ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

fair enough. I had a look in the rules and couldn't see that mentioned.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Ah ok. Just had another look and saw it. Must have just missed it before (I was angry).


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> (I was angry).


Which of course is why you were swearing in the first place ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Back on topic, few weeks back, one small nail cost me Â£220... tyre place refused to fix the hole then said they had to fit 2 tyres. Both tyres had another 6 months left on them too


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Back on topic, few weeks back, one small nail cost me Â£220... tyre place refused to fix the hole then said they had to fit 2 tyres. Both tyres had another 6 months left on them too


Why did you need 2? I just got one done and the other one's done 10000 miles. I've yet to drive it in anger, but tootling around the streets of london seemed OK, once I'd visited the air pump.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Micheldever tyres (the experts !) said you cant have tyres of differing radii on the same axle as it was a quattro , they had done 12k......


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Quite right :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Micheldever tyres (the experts !) said you cant have tyres of differing radii on the same axle as it was a quattro , they had done 12k......


I see the point, but the TT like most cars has a differential (or probably 2). On that logic, you shouldn't be allowed to go round corners either.

Sounds to me like they wanted to sell you 2 tyres.


----------

